# Ice Cream



## pennsy (Aug 26, 2009)

Been a devoted fan of Hagen Daz ice cream for a LONG time. I often make my own ice cream, but I'd like to put in a plug (hope I don't get gigged for this one) to buy Hagen Daz ice cream, especially the vanilla types! Why, because of their heavy involvement in the research to combat Colony Collapse Disorder. CCD is a great big problem with honey bees which has been wreacking havoc on the honey bee population. Not sure I can post a URL for the "Help the Honey Bees Site," but google bees, Hagen Daz, or even Colony Collapse Disorder; you'll learn what a serious problem this has become.  All you gardeners out there should be cognizant of this problem.

Hagen Daz contributes a great portion of their proceeds toward research for this killing disease.  We lose our pollinators we lose many crops that need the bees for pollination. I do go on; this is a real passion of mine.

Any questions about the reason we should care about this; drop me a note, private or otherwise, and I'll put on my Master Gardener Hat and explain it. 

I've also got a great new recipe for when homemade I.C. DH claims it's the best he's ever had. The ice cream is pure Vanilla, which I LOVE!


----------

